# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Stress, Αγχος, Φόβος, Γενικευμένη Αγχώδης Διαταραχή >  ομοιοπαθητικη

## ntini

Eixa peis pos an do apotelesmata stin omoiopathitiki tha to elega kai se allous...auto kano tora loipon...PIga pou lete se mia omoiopathitiko me trelo agxos tou styl ti tha ginei kai tetoia.....molis mpika sto iatreio tis xalarosa se 1 molis leto...den fovithika katholou,den ithela na fugo kai enoiotha uperoxa....I gunaika me akouge prosektika me rotise apeira pragmata apo to ti mou aresei na troo mexri ti egine akrivos prin patho tin proti krisi mou,ta akrivi sumptomata kai diafora alla...ekatsa sunolika 2 ores oi opoies eno arxika fovomoun pos den tha perasoun me kamia dunami,perasan san nero....eixa episkefthei palaiotera kai psuxiatro opos exo ksanapei alla tetoia eksetasi den mou eixe kanei...endiaferotan gia ola mou ta sumptomata,gia emena,gia tous filous kai genikotera pragmata gia na dei ti anthropos eimai....den me ksepetakse se ena 20letpo mono....
I omoiopathitikos mou eipe pos ekana polu kala pou stamatisa ta seroxat se ena molis mina afotou ta eixa dokimasei kathos kalo den tha mou ekanan...alitheia i psemmata den ksero..pantos mou eipe kati to opoio enoiotha kai ego...gia auto kai ta ekopsa malista...Mou eipe pos exo thanatofovia,den antexo diladi tin idea tou thanatou gia tous kontinous mou anthropous...epese diana..etsi einai...otan pao se kideia i kati tetoio mou rxetai na sikotho na fugo....panta imoun etsi,,,stou pappou mou prin 8 xronia sikothika kai efuga me lugmous....stou patera tou agoriou mou katereusa.....apo tin alli mou eipe pos genikotera san anthropos einai kalos kai epeidi eimai psiloathoo atomo se kakies den mporo na antapekseltho se katastaseis kakias.....epese toso mesa se ola auta....mou eipe pos tha akolouthiso agogi me fosforo...o kathenas mas leei exei diaforetiko pseudofarmako pou ton kanei kala....idi noiotho arketa kalutera...noiotho pio sigouria gia ton eauto mou kai den fovamai toso oso prin...den ksero an telika tha gino teleios kala(ekeini mou uposxethike pos mexri to kalokairi tha mai arketa kala kai mexri to xeimona teleia)alla i omoiopathitiki me voithise...san na ksekolise to mualo mou..skeftomai thetika,noiotho thetika.....makari na pane ola kala mexri to telos kai na apalago apo auto to pragma pou pleon den to fovamai oso prin...kai kserete giati?giati mou eipe pos eimai tuxeri pou epatha kriseis panikou kathos an den tis pathaina na xalaroso ligaki isos mou gurnage se katathlipsi,melagxolia,kardia kai den sumazeuetai....opote auto pou exo na po einai pos sas euxaristo kriseis panikou...me mathate na prosexo ton eauto mou pleon.... :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## haniel

poli wraio to minima sou ntini k poli entharintiko kai\'gw exw akousei poli kala logia gia thn omoiopathitikh,eilikrina,sou euxomai ta kalitera...

----------


## lisaki

> [mou eipe pos eimai tuxeri pou epatha kriseis panikou kathos an den tis pathaina na xalaroso ligaki isos mou gurnage se katathlipsi,melagxolia,kardia kai den sumazeuetai....opote auto pou exo na po einai pos sas euxaristo kriseis panikou...me mathate na prosexo ton eauto mou pleon....


Συγγνώμη που θα ακουστώ σκληρή, αλλά αυτά για μένα είναι ΒΛΑΚΕΙΕΣ! 
Δεν γνωρίζει ΚΑΝΕΙΣ πού οφείλονται οι κρίσεις πανικού, πόσω μάλλον η ομοιοπαθητικός σου!!! Δηλαδή το μη χείρον βέλτιστον???
Έτσι πάμε τώρα? 
Χαίρομαι που αισθάνεσαι καλύτερα, αλλά αυτό το πέτυχες ΕΣΥ! Και μια φίλη σου θα μπορούσε να σου πει αυτά που σου είπε η \"γιατρός\". 

Για την ιστορία έχω παέι κι εγώ σε ομοιοπαθητικό. Με ρώτησε μέχρι και πώς τακτοποιώ το γραφείο μου, με ξερολίστικο ύφος, λες κι αυτό έχει να κάνει με τις κρίσεις πανικού!
Μου απαγόρεψε να τρώω γαλακτοκομικά μεταξύ άλλων, γιατί θεώρησε ότι τα πάντα προκύπτουν σ\' εμένα από δυσλειτουργία του εντέρου. 
Όλα αυτά χωρίς καμία απολύτως ιατρική εξέταση. 
Μου έδωσε ομοιοπαθητικό σκεύασμα, βότανα, σταγόνες, βιταμίνες (ενώ τρέφομαι ΟΛΟΣΩΣΤΑ) που στοίχισαν 90 ευρώ και έκαναν μια τρύπα στο νερό! 

Ε... όταν βρέθηκα στο νοσοκομείο με ΚΡΙΣΑΡΑ πανικού, τον πήρα τηλέφωνο και τον ρώτησα τι να κάνω! Είπε ότι είναι καλό αυτό γιατί τα ομοιοπαθητικά στην αρχή σε κάνουν χειρότερα (γνωστό παραμύθι αυτό). 
Τη δεύτερη φορά μου είπε ότι έπρεπε να επαναλάβουμε το \"εφάπαξ\" ομοιοπαθητικό σκεύασμα. 
Την τρίτη φορά μου είπε \"ε... πάρε και λίγο xanax\".

Χα-χα-χα

Ο εν λόγω, υπ\' όψιν, δεν είναι όποιος κι όποιος. Είναι διάσημος ομοιοπαθητικός!

Συγγνώμη αν έθιξα κάποιον με τα παραπάνω.

----------


## ntini

kala kaneis kai ta les...o kathenas exei diaforetiki empeiria eksallou...emana prosopika mou fanike mia xara i diki mou giatros...mou eksigise pos prepei na prospathiso kai apo moni mou..oute galaktokomika mou ekopse oute tipota...to antitheto ti rotisa an prepei na kopso kati ektos tou kafe kai mou eipe pos den xreiazetai...o organismos mou ta xreiazetai ola....isos i diki mou na einai kaluteri ti na sou po....vevaia na sou upenthumiso pos oi omoiopathitikoi prepei na einai kai giatroi..oxi kompogianites...prin pao rotisa fusika ti einai kai tetoia..piga sustimeni apo mia fili mou pou egine ok...den ksero an einai mparoufes ta omoiopathitika farmaka kai oute me noiazei kiolas.ego koitao na ginei kala i ntina kai apo ekei kai pera skasila mou..sugnomi kiolas...outos i allos den ithela na pao ksana se psuxiatro oute na paro iremistika oute antikatathliptika...isos na min aresei se kapoious auto pou leo,alla noiotho pos eimai neo koritsi gia na fortono etsi ton organismo mou........euxomai kai se esena ta kalutera me opoio tropo kai an dokimaseis

----------


## lisaki

Δεν σου είπε να αγοράσεις οδοντόκρεμα χωρίς μέντα? :P
Συγγνώμη και πάλι, αλλά τους \"εναλλακτικούς\", \"ομοιοπαθητικούς\" και δε συμμαζεύεται τους θεωρώ κομπογιαννίτες με περικεφαλαία!!! 
(γιατρός ήταν κι ο δικός μου. Νευρολόγος συγκεκριμένα με ειδίκευση στην ομοιοπαθητική σε πανεπιστήμιο του εξωτερικού...  :Wink:  )

Έχεις δίκιο για τα περί φαρμάκων. Κι εγώ τα ΜΙΣΩ (νέα είμαι κι εγώ 28 ετών...). Τα χρειάζομαι, δε λέω, αλλά τα μισώ. Προς το παρόν την παλεύω μόνο με ζάναξ και μάλιστα μικρή δόση. Θέλω να απαλλαγώ ΚΑΙ απ\' αυτό. 

Ίσως στην περίπτωσή σου να έκανε δουλειά ένας ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΟΣ ψυχολόγος (όχι γιατρός).

Να είσαι καλά κούκλα μου, κουράγιο!

----------


## ntini

se euxaristo lisaki mou...na sou po tin alitheia mou....epidi eimai kai ligaki psonio theoro pos kaluteros psuxologos einai o eautos mas otan tou milame kathara kai eilikrina..etsi ta apofeugo ola auta pros to paron...gia to mellon den ksero,tha deiksei... :Smile: zanaks mia fora mou edosan sto nosokomeio otan eixa 145 sfugmous gia na spasei i taxukardia alla imoun xalia meta...ponokefalos kai tetoia....mporousa na xalaroso kai moni mou nomizo alla den ta katafera ekeini ti stigmi...den peirazei..eipame auto einai mia pano mia kato

----------


## Sofia

> _Originally posted by ntini_
> giati mou eipe pos eimai tuxeri pou epatha kriseis panikou kathos an den tis pathaina na xalaroso ligaki isos mou gurnage se katathlipsi,melagxolia,kardia kai den sumazeuetai....opote auto pou exo na po einai pos sas euxaristo kriseis panikou...me mathate na prosexo ton eauto mou pleon....


ξερεις Ntini, καταλαβαινω το πνευμα των οσων σου ειπε η ομοιοπαθητικος σου (αν το καταλαβα καλα). Πολλες ψυχικες νοσοι μεταξυ των οποιων κ οι κρισεις πανικου μπορουν να δρασουν σαν συναγερμος μεσα μας κ να μας κανουν να ανασυνταχθουμε, να αναλαβουμε τις ευθυνες μας κ τελικα να ωριμασουμε. Αλλα για να επιτευχθει ολο αυτο, νομιζω πώς βοηθαει να δουμε το προβλημα που μας παρουσιαζεται χωρις να το υποτιμουμε.

----------


## Αλέξανδρος24

Μπραβο ντινι ετσι γερα κ θα τα καταφερεις!κ το θανατο ολοι τον σκεφτομαστε αλλα δεν μπορουμε να κανουμε κατι αλλα καλο ειναι να χουμε θετικες σκεψεις για την ζωη που μπορουμε να κανουμε κατι για να ειναι καλυτερη ενω για το μετα δεν μπορουμε τιποτα οποτε προχωρουμε κ ζουμε καλα κ ομορφα!!γερα με τσαμπουκα!!
Λιτσακι δεν ειναι καθολου κομπογιαννητες μαλλον αυτος που πηγες ειναι!στην αγγλια εχουν κ ομοιοπαθητικα νοσοκομεια να ξερεις κ γενικα ειναι γεγονος στην ομοιοπαθητικη το χαμηλο κοστος φαρμακων, εγω για 2 μηνες θεραπεια τα φαρμακα κοστιζουν γυρω στα 12 Ε !κ εμενα με βοηθανε πολυ!  :Smile:

----------


## ntini

aleksandre mou den etuxe na se rotiso....esu eisai kalutera?ola ok pali? :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## haniel

alexandre,esi apo ti ypofereis k poso kairo?eisai se agwgi?

----------


## Αλέξανδρος24

ντινι 1 μηνα τωρα αρκετα καλα φτου φτου!!ειδες που σου λεγα κατι κανει ε?
haniel κρισεις πανικου 6 μηνες τωρα κ κανω κ γω ομοιοπαθητικη

----------


## CeliaM

_Να θυμίσω ότι σε αυτό το φόρουμ αποφεύγουμε τα greeklish/ γκρήκλις/ ελληνικά γραμμένα με λατινικούς χαρακτήρες._

----------


## ntini

οκ celiam....συγνωμη.....και εγω Αλεξανδρε μου...ειμαι πολυ καλυτερα..και το βασικοτερο?εχω πολυ θετικες σκεψεις και δεν φοβαμαι τοσο οσο πριν...Σιγα σιγα δεν βιαζομαι....Τελικα που λες μου εδως φωσφορο...Αρχικα ειχα ψιλοενοχλησεις...κατι πονακια αλλα οκ τωρα ειμαι καλυτερα....αρχισε να δρα....και ειμαι πολυ χαρουμενη...Σε ευχαριστω πολυ Αλεξανδρε για ολα γιατι μου ανοιξες τα ματια :Smile:

----------


## ζωζα

ntini σου ευχομαι κι εγω τα καλυτερα...υποφερω κι εγω απο συνεχες αγχος απο την εφηβικη ηλικια...τωρα ειμαι 26...και συνεχιζω...ουφ...παιδια λεω να παω κι εγω σε ομοιοπαθητικο...για ζαλαδες-ασταθεια ειδατε καμια βελτιωση??και ποσο κοστιζει η επισκεψη?και καθε ποτε σασ βλεπει?

----------


## ntini

ζωζα μου εγω τωρα ξεκινησα....Το βασικοτερο που κανει σε εμενα δλδ ειναι να μην φοβαμαι τοσο οσο πριν...Και ακομα δεν εχω κλεισει ουτε βδομαδουλα...Δεν φοβαμαι οσο πριν δλδ..η ομοιοπαθητικη μου ειπε πως αν δεν υπαρχει φοβος και αγχος δεν υπαρχουν και ζαλαδες,ασταθεια και τετοια...Απο διαφορους εχω ακουσει πως η ομοιοπαθητικη βοηθαει αρκετα...Εγω την προτιμησα γιατι δεν ηθελα ψυχοφαρμακα.....Η ομοιοπαθητικος μου ειπε πως τα ψυχοφαρμακα δεν βοηθανε ουσιαστικα..απλα στελνουν το νευρικο συστημα για νανακια μεχρι να ξαναξυπνησει....Τωρα τι να σου πω,αληθεια ή ψεμματα δεν ξερω...δεν ειμαι ειδικος...Εμενα μου παιρνει 70 ευρω και πηγαινεις 1 φορα το μηνα...Μου ειπε πως μεχρι το καλοκαιρι θα ειμαι παρα πολυ καλυτερα και πως μεχρι του χρονου τελειως καλα....Μακαρι να ειναι ετσι....Βεβαια πρεπει να βοηθας και εσυ τον εαυτο σου...δλδ να κανεις μικρα βηματακια προς αυτα που φοβασαι...Επιπλεον το θετικο ειναι πως στην ομοιοπαθητικη απαγορευεται ο καφες,,,οποτε αυτο ειναι καλο για το νευρικο συστημα...Εσυ εχεις δοκιμασει τπτ αλλο?

----------


## tereza5

μια μεγαλη καλησπερα σε ολουσ. :Smile:

----------


## tereza5

ρε παιδια τι γινεται με την ομοιοπαθγτικη///// εχο ακουσει πολυ καλα λογια. εγο προσ το παρον εχο παρει οπιο αντικαταθλιπτηκο υπαρχει αλλα.........................οταν ειναι να ρθει ερχετε. καμια προταση κανεισ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## ntini

Καταρχας καλησπερα :Smile: )))))...Και εγω ειχα δοκιμασει ψυχοφαρμακα..τα seroxat...για ενα μηνα και τα εκοψα τελειως......Τωρα κανω ομοιοπαθητικη και εχω αρχισει σιγα σιγα να τολμαω πραγματα που πριν και μονο στην ιδεα θα ειχα σαλταρει :Smile: Σε εμενα δουλευει νομιζω....Ξανα αρχισα την σχολη μου,τολμαω και εχω καλυτερη ψυχολογια...Καπου σε αυτο το σαιτ διαβασα κατι post απο ψυχολογους και ελεγαν πως γενικοτερα η ομοιοπαθητικη δεν κανει τιποτα οπως πιστευουν...Αλλα κανει δουλεια στις κρισεις πανικου και στην αγοραφοβια...Τι να σου πω,για να το λενε και οι ειδικοι :Smile: Δεν χανεις και τιποτα να δοκιμασεις γενικοτερα...Οτι ταιριαζει στο καθενα :Smile: ))

----------


## tereza5

και μονο που εκανεσ τον κοπο να μου απαντησησ σ\'ευχαριστο πολυ. εγο πασχο απο καταθλιψη πανο απο 5 χρονια. εχο παρει οπιο αντικαταθλιπτικο υπαρχει. τι σεροχατ, τι λαντοζ,τι εφεχορ και τορα ειμαι με τα βελπουτριν. οχι οτι ειμαι χαλια............σιγουρα εχο υπαρχει και χειροτερα......... αυτο ομοσ που με στενοχορει εναι οτι εκει που ολα δειχνουν να ειναι καλα...........εκει ερχετε μια πτοσαρα που δεν μπορο ουτε να σηκοθο απο το κρεβατι. και παλι οι ιδιεσ σκεψεισ και παλι ολα μαυρα και παλι κλαματα........... και παλι εγο. δεν χερο ποσ να βγο μεσα απο αυτο. εαν θα βγο ποτε δηλαδη.................. σ\'ευχαριστο...

----------


## Sofia

teraza καλώς ήρθες :Smile: 

τα χαπια μπορει να δρουν υποστηρικτικα αλλα δε νομιζω να λυνουν το προβλημα. εχεις προσπαθήσει μεσω ψυχοθεραπειας καθολου?

----------


## tereza5

σοφια καλησπερα. ναι εχο δοκιμαση και τισ ψυχοθεραπιεσ.ισωσ να βοηθησαν στο να καταλαβω καπια πραγματα παραπανω για μενα............ αλλεσ φορεσ ομως ενω πηγενα καλα οταν εφευγα ημουν κουρελι. δεν χερω απλα θελω να γλυτωσω απο αυτο το αγριο σκοταδι για παντα.

----------


## Sofia

Τερεζα καταλαβαινω αυτο που λες. Σιγουρα δεν ειναι πολλες φορες ευκολο να καταλαβουμε καποια πραγματα για τον εαυτο μας, κ σιγουρα τις περισσοτερες φορες ειναι επωδυνη η διαδικασια αυτη. Απο την άλλη ομως καταννοώντας καλυτερα εσενα, ειναι ο πιο αποτελεσματικος τροπος για να βγαλεις εσυ εσενα, απο τα προβληματα σου.

----------


## tereza5

ισως να ειναι ετσι οπως τα λες. εγω ομωσ το μονο που βλεπω ειναι μια στασιμοτητα. ειμαι χρονια μεσα σε αυτην την κατασταση χωρις καμια βελτιωση. και δεν ειναι μονο αυτο.......σκεφτομαι οτι καταστρεφω και την ζωη ολων των ανθρωπων που ζουν κοντα μου. εαν υπηρχε μια βελτιωση.........εστω μικρη..............

----------


## Sofia

τερεζα, σε μια δύσκολη κατάσταση, οποια κ αν ειναι αυτη, νομιζω πώς πρεπει να δουμε πώς εχει η κατασταση αυτη κ αναλογως να δρασουμε. με το να παιρνουμε χαπια ειναι σαν να συντηρουμε τον εαυτο μας σε μια κατάσταση. δεν μπορει να βρεις τον εαυτο σου ετσι, ουτε να τον καταλαβεις. η ψυχοθεραπεια θα σε βοηθησει αν δωσεις χρονο στον εαυτο σου κ πιστέψεις σ αυτον...μαγικες λυσεις δεν υπάρχουν, ουτε χαπια.

το να βρισκεις αληθειες ή πικρες διαπιστωσεις, καταλαβαινω πώς μπορουν να σε κανουν κουρέλι, αλλα μπορουν επισης να σε βοηθησουν να καταλαβεις γιατι αντιδρας έτσι κ πώς μπορεις να λειτουργησεις σε δευτερο επιπεδο.

ξερω πώς δεν ειναι ευκολο, αλλα επισης πιστεύω πώς δεν ειναι κ ακατόρθωτο :Smile: 

οσο για τις καταστροφες, σκεψου πρωτα τη ζωη σου. οι ζωες των άλλων, ειναι ευθυνη των άλλων,οχι δικη σου.

----------


## tereza5

ουτε εγω χερω ποσες φορες διαβασα την απαντηση σου. ιδα μεσα σε αυτην τοσα πολλα. ομως.......................................... .........αισθανομαι τοσο χαμενη. ειναι σαν να γυριζω γυρω γυρω και να μην βλεπω τιποτα.μονο σκοταδι .θλυψη και πονος. πονος. ναι καταλαβενω γιατι ειμαι σημερα ετσι στο χαρακτηρα μου. αυτο ομως δεν αλαζη τιποτα κι εγω θελω να αλαχουν ολα. να αλαχω εγω η ιδια. να μην ειμαι τοσο ευαλωτη σε ολους τους αλλους. μου λες να πιςτεψω σε μενα................. ακουγετε ομορφο αλλα μονον αυτο. αποτελεσμα κανενα. ισως να φτεω εγω.χριστε μου ποσο με μισω.

----------


## anwnimi

Τερέζα μου
πως να σε αγαπήσεις καλή μου στρέφοντας τόσο μίσος και θυμό πάνω σου;
Αποδέξου αυτό που είσαι τώρα, με όλα τα δυνατά και αδύναμά σου σημεία. Όλα έχουν λόγο που υπάρχουν πάνω σου, που διαμορφώθηκαν, υπήρξαν συνθήκες που διαμορφώθηκαν, έτσι δεν είναι;

Μετά την αποδοχή είναι η διάθεση για αλλαγή, που την έχεις! Είναι πολύ θετικό αυτό. 
Θέλεις να αλλάξεις. Μα ξέρεις ότι πολλές φορές η θέληση όσο μεγάλη κι αν είναι πολλές φορές μπλοκάρεται, νιώθουμε ανήμποροι να την κάνουμε πράξη. Έτσι;
Όμως, ποιος είναι αυτός που την μπλοκάρει; Εμείς και μόνο εμείς. Αυτό το έχεις συνειδητοποιήσει;
Αλλά και πάλι, κι αυτή η συνειδητοποίηση δε φτάνει να μας σπρώξει. Θέλει να το συνειδητοποιήσεις μέχρι το κόκκαλο πως εσύ και μόνο εσύ είσαι υπέυθυνη για τις αλλαγές στη ζωή σου. Πως μπορείς να τις πραγματοποιήσεις εσύ και μόνο εσύ.
Να αποκτήσεις αυτοπεποίθηση σιγά σιγά, κάνοντας μικρά βηματάκια, πράγματα που σε ευχαριστούν, να έχεις πίστη στον εαυτό σου, ουσιαστική επαφή με ανθρώπους, είναι πράγματα που πιστεύω ότι θα σου δώσουν τη δύναμη για αλλαγές...

----------


## ntini

καλη μου τερεζα αν δεν αγαπησεις εσυ πρωτα τον εαυτο σου,δεν θα το κανει κανενας....Καθε ανθρωπος αντιμετωπιζει τα δικα του προβληματα...Ολοι εχουν και απο κατι...Μην το βλεπεις ετσι...Σιγα σιγα απλα προσπαθησε να κανεις πραγματακια που πριν σε αγχωναν..Η λυση ειναι μεσα μας...κανεις δεν ξερει καλυτερα τον εαυτο μας απο εμας....Μην καταπιεζεις τον εαυτο σου με τετοιες σκεψεις..Δεν γινεται να φταις εσυ για ολα....Μια χαρα κοριτσι εισαι.....Οποιος σ αγαπαει σ αγαπαει για αυτο που εισαι....ολα θα πανε καλα ειναι σιγουρο...Καποτε ξεμπερδευεις απο αυτο... :Smile:

----------


## tereza5

να ξερατε μονο ποσο καλα αισθανομε που μιλαω μαζι σας. μου δινετε τοσο δυναμη.πραγματικα σασ ευχαριστω παρα πολυ. γλυκια μου ανωριμη βγαζεις τοσο αγαπη στο μυνημα σου............. θελω να κρατησω αυτα τα λογια μεσα μου κι ευχομε να μπορεσω να τα κανω πραξη. λιγο στην αυτοπεποιθηση μου τα χαλας................... οχι μονο δεν ξερω πωσ να το κανω αυτο αλλα...........φοβαμαι . μου λες να εχω ουσιαστικη επαφη με ανθρωπους. πιους ανθρωπους,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,οι μονοι ανθρωποι που μπορω να μιλαω τοσο ζεστα κι ανθρωπινα εισται εσεισ.ολοι εσεισ που καταλαβενεται τι αισθανομαι.ειναι μεγαλη ανακουφιση να ξερω οτι δεν ειμαι μονη μου.

----------


## anwnimi

Κράτα τα Τερέζα μου. Γράψε πάνω σε αυτά τα δικά σου, που θα είναι πιο όμορφα, γιατί θα είναι δικά σου και μόνο δικά σου.

Όσο κι αν όλοι μας θέλουμε να έχουμε αυτοπεποίθηση, ελευθερία, αυτονομία, τα φοβόμαστε. Παράδοξο έτσι; Εϊναι γιατί μας έχουν λείψει, συνηθίσαμε στην έλλειψή τους. Συνηθίσαμε στο γνώριμο, το οικείο και το άγνωστο φαντάζει τρομακτικό.

Για να μη φαντάζει πια το άγνωστο τρομακτικό, μικρά βηματάκια χρειάζονται. Για να πειστούμε ότι δεν είναι έτσι...

Τερέζα καταλαβαίνω αυτό που λες, ότι νιώθεις ότι δεν υπάρχουν άνθρωποι να σε νιώσουν. Το έχω νιώσει κι εγώ. Κι ότι εδώ αισθάνεσαι να σε νιώθουν. Το έχω νιώσει επίσης. Οπότε ξεκίνα από εδώ. Και προσπάθησε αυτό να το μεταφέρεις σιγά σιγά και στην πραγματική σου ζωή.
Στη θεραπεία σου νιώθεις αποδοχή;

----------


## ζωζα

παιδια ξεκινησα τα χαπια τα ομοοπαθητικα εδω και πεντε μερες μεχρι στιγμης δεν νιωθω καλυτερα... μαλλον εξαρση συμπτωματων μπορω να πω...ελπιζω ομως...ntini μου λες να μην ειμαι τοσο τυχερη οσο εσυ και να ειμαι για παντα ετσι σκατα???

----------


## ntini

Κανονικα αυτο που εχεις δειχνει πως γινεσαι καλυτερα...Εγω πχ στις αρχες ειχα τρελα νευρα...Μιλαμε μπορουσα να πλακωσω κοσμο..χιχιχιχιχιχιχιιχ...Ο α καλα θα πανε....Στο ευχομαι ολοψυχα :Smile: )

----------


## ζωζα

ntini μου αυτο με τα νευρα το εχω κι εγω...ασε με τον αρραβωνιαστικο μου και τα παιδια που εχει στη δουλεια του τσακωνομαι καθε μερα....μακαρι να γινει τιποτα...δεν τη παλευω αλλο..εφαγα τοσα χρονια απο τη ζωη μου με τον φοβο για τα παντα....φιλιαααα σε ολους...παντως κοπελα μου χαιρομαι πολυ που πας καλυτερα παιρνω ελπιδες!!!

----------


## tereza5

παιδια καλημερα σε ολους. γλυκια μου ανωριμη τι ακριβωσ ενοεις οταν με ρωτας εαν αισθανομαι αποδοχη στην θεραπεια μου΄΄΄΄΄ενοεις με τον γιατρο η με τα φαρμακα...................................

----------


## Sofaki

τερεζα σου εχω στειλει u2u αν θες απαντησε μου!

----------


## anwnimi

> _Originally posted by tereza5_
> παιδια καλημερα σε ολους. γλυκια μου ανωριμη τι ακριβωσ ενοεις οταν με ρωτας εαν αισθανομαι αποδοχη στην θεραπεια μου΄΄΄΄΄ενοεις με τον γιατρο η με τα φαρμακα...................................


Τερέζα μου
κάποιοι από εμάς, δεν τα έχουμε καταφέρει και τόσο καλά στο να πιστεύουμε σε εμάς, να έχουμε εμπιστόσύνη σε εμάς΄. Το πρώτο βήμα προς άυτή την κατεύθυνση είναι να αποδεχτούμε τον εαυτό μας καλή μου όπως είναι, με τα δυνατά και τα αδύναμά του σημεία (όλα έχουν διαμορφωθεί έτσι για κάποιους λόγους).
Πολλές φορές αυτό είναι δύσκολο. Και σε αυτό μπορεί να βοηθήσει η αποδοχή μας από τον ψυχοθεραπευτή. Δηλαδή το να μας μάθει να μη λογοκρινουμε τα συναισθήματά μας, τις σκέψεις μας, τις αδυναμίες μας. Αυτό εννοώ.

Τερέζα μου, έχεις αποδεχτεί έστω και λιγουλάκι τον εαυτό σου;

----------


## tereza5

OΧΙ. ΤΟΝ ΜΙΣΩ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟΣΟ ΑΔΥΝΑΜΟς. ΤΟΝ ΜΙΣΩ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟΣΟ ΦΟΒΙΣΜΕΝΟς.ΤΟΝ ΜΙΣΩ ΠΟΥ ΕΝΩ ΕΧΕΙ ΤΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΛΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΧΑΛΙΑ. ΤΟΝ ΜΙΣΩ ΠΟΥ ΚΑΤΙ ΤΟΣΟ ΜΙΚΡΟ ΚΑΤΙ ΤΟΣΟ ΑΔΥΝΑΜΟ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΡΙΧΝΕΙ ΓΙΑ ΜΕΡΕΣ. ΤΙ ΝΑ ΑΠΟΔΕΧΤΩ ΑΠΟ ΕΜΕΝΑ΄΄΄΄΄΄΄΄΄΄ΕΙΜΑΙ ΟΛΟΚΛΗΡΗ Η ΑΠΟΤΥΧΙΑ ΠΡΟΣΟΠΟΠΗΗΜΕΝΟΙ. ΜΙΑ ΑΠΟΤΥΧΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ . ΠΟΥ ΣΥΝΕΧΙΖΕΙ ΝΑ ΖΗ. ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΓΙΑΤΙ. ΜΑΛΟΝ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΗ ΤΗΝ ΕΠΟΜΕΝΗ ΑΠΟΤΥΧΙΑ ΣΥΓΝΩΜΗ ΓΙΑ ΤΑ ΟΡΘΟΓΡΑΦΙΚΑ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΑ ΜΕΡΟς ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΑΠΟΤΥΧΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΛΕΓΑΜΕ....................................

----------


## tereza5

ΣΟΦΑΚΙ ΣΥΓΝΩΜΗ ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΜΟΥ ΓΡΑΦΕΙΣ ΤΟ Υ2Υ ΠΕΣ ΜΟΥ ΤΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΒΡΩ.

----------


## researcher

> _Originally posted by tereza5_
> OΧΙ. ΤΟΝ ΜΙΣΩ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟΣΟ ΑΔΥΝΑΜΟς. ΤΟΝ ΜΙΣΩ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟΣΟ ΦΟΒΙΣΜΕΝΟς.ΤΟΝ ΜΙΣΩ ΠΟΥ ΕΝΩ ΕΧΕΙ ΤΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΛΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΧΑΛΙΑ. ΤΟΝ ΜΙΣΩ ΠΟΥ ΚΑΤΙ ΤΟΣΟ ΜΙΚΡΟ ΚΑΤΙ ΤΟΣΟ ΑΔΥΝΑΜΟ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΡΙΧΝΕΙ ΓΙΑ ΜΕΡΕΣ. ΤΙ ΝΑ ΑΠΟΔΕΧΤΩ ΑΠΟ ΕΜΕΝΑ΄΄΄΄΄΄΄΄΄΄ΕΙΜΑΙ ΟΛΟΚΛΗΡΗ Η ΑΠΟΤΥΧΙΑ ΠΡΟΣΟΠΟΠΗΗΜΕΝΟΙ. ΜΙΑ ΑΠΟΤΥΧΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ . ΠΟΥ ΣΥΝΕΧΙΖΕΙ ΝΑ ΖΗ. ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΓΙΑΤΙ. ΜΑΛΟΝ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΗ ΤΗΝ ΕΠΟΜΕΝΗ ΑΠΟΤΥΧΙΑ ΣΥΓΝΩΜΗ ΓΙΑ ΤΑ ΟΡΘΟΓΡΑΦΙΚΑ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΑ ΜΕΡΟς ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΑΠΟΤΥΧΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΛΕΓΑΜΕ....................................


΅

αχ!

τι να πω

μου θυμιζεις εμενα τουτες τις μερες!

συμπαρασταση νιωθω

ευχαριστω τερεζα

δεν κανω πλακα

----------


## anwnimi

Τερέζα μου
για να είναι τόσο αδύναμος και φοβισμένος αυτός ο εαυτός μας, κάτι το δημιούργησε αυτό, δε γεννήθηκες αδύναμη, έτσι;

Εισαι σίγουρη πως ο εαυτός σου έχει τα πάντα και είναι χάλια; Έχει πραγματικά όσα ήθελε-ονειρεύεται- ή τουλάχιστον τα πιο βασικά από αυτά;

----------


## Παστελι

εγω κοβω τα παλιοφαρμακα απο σεπτεμβριο .τα εχω βαρεθει.αντε μπας και μου ρθει και διαθση για σεξ διοτι δεν εχω πλεον.αυτο το κακο εχου τα φαρμακα.

----------


## tereza5

γλυκια μου ανωνιμη ναι δυστυχως εχω ολα οσα θα μπορουσα να εχω ετσι οπως ειμαι τωρα. ισως εαν νωριτερα αρκετα χρονια πριν υπηρχαν γυρω μου καπιες προυποθεσεις ισως να ειχα καταφερη αυτο το κατι που σημερα στιχιωνη την ζωη μου.και παλι ομως δεν νομιζω να ημουν διαφορετικη.το μονο που θα αλαζε ηταν οτι θα ειχα λιγοτερα πραγματα να κατηγορω τον εαυτο μου. περα απο ολα αυτα ομως ,,νομιζω οτι το προβλημα με την καταθλυψη ειναι απροσπελαστο.

----------


## ζωζα

παιδια κι εγω σημερα νιωθω πληρη απογοητευση...ογδοη μερα της θεραπειας με τα ομοιοπαθητικα και νιωθω χαλια...σημερα ηταν να παρουμε με τον αρραβωνιαστικο μου ενα δωρο για την αδερφη μου και το ανηψακι μου και ενιωθα απαισια...περπατουσα στο δρομο και ενιωθα ασταθεια ζαλη ελαφρια,ατονια και ημουν χαμενη....δεν παλευεται αλλο..ποτε δε θα γινω καλα..ουτε τα απλα καθημερινα δε μπορω να κανω...απο τοτε που θυμαμαι τον εαυτο μου ολα ατα τα συμπτωματα...και ολοι ηταν μια χαρα περπατουσαν,γελουσαν,διαλε γαν ρουχα με την ησυχια τους και εγω παμε και παμε να τελειωνουμε ελεγα...πικραααα

----------


## stress

ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ! ΔΙΑΒΑΖΩ ΤΑ ΜΗΝΥΜΑΤΑ ΣΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΣΤΙΑΖΩ ΣΤΑ ΣΗΜΕΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΑΝΑΦΕΡΕΤΕ ΟΤΙ ΔΕ ΘΑ ΓΙΝΕΤΕ ΠΟΤΕ ΚΑΛΑ...ΚΑΙ ΘΥΜΑΜΑΙ ΤΟΝ ΕΑΥΤΟ ΜΟΥ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΤΣΙ ΑΙΣΘΑΝΟΜΟΥΝ ΓΙΑ ΑΡΚΕΤΟ ΚΑΙΡΟ. ΟΛΑ ΔΥΣΚΟΛΑ, ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΠΩ ΑΔΥΝΑΤΑ. ΕΝΙΩΘΑ ΟΤΙ ΟΛΟΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ ΕΚΤΟΣ ΑΠΟ ΜΕΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΑ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΕΝΑ ΒΑΡΟΣ ΣΤΟΥΣ ΑΛΛΟΥΣ. ΠΟΛΛΕΣ ΦΟΡΕΣ ΕΒΡΙΖΑ ΤΟΝ ΕΑΥΤΟ ΜΟΥ, Ή ΕΚΛΑΙΓΑ, ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΤΑΝΤΙΑ ΜΟΥ-ΕΤΣΙ ΤΗ ΧΑΡΑΚΤΗΡΙΖΑ.
ΤΟ ΟΤΙ ΚΑΤΑΦΕΡΑ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΞΕΠΕΡΑΣΩ ΟΜΩΣ ΣΑΣ ΛΕΕΙ ΚΑΤΙ; ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΥΣΚΟΛΟ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ, ΜΠΟΡΟΥΜΕ ΟΜΩΣ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΞΕΠΕΡΑΣΟΥΜΕ. ΔΕΝ ΜΙΛΑΩ ΕΞΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΧΟΡΟ, ΗΜΟΥΝ ΜΕΣΑ ΓΙΑ ΚΑΙΡΟ ΚΑΙ ΤΩΡΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΠΑΛΙ...

----------


## tereza5

και τωρα πως εισαι καλα΄΄΄΄΄΄τι εκανες΄΄΄΄΄ πραγματικα χαιρομαι για σενα. ειναι σαν να ειμασταν ολοι μαζι σε μια σκοτεινη φυλακη και μεσα στα μαυρα χαλια μαθενης οτι καπιος καταφερε να ξεφυγη...................δεν ειναι φοβερο΄΄΄΄΄΄΄΄΄΄΄΄΄΄απο ποτε εισαι καλυτερα///////

----------


## tereza5

πανικουλα μην κανεις μονη σου τετιες κυνησεις..ειναι λιγο ριψοκινδινο. εγω παιρνω αντικαταθλιπτικα αρκετα χρονια και ξερω οτι πρεπει να κοπουν σταδιακα κι οχι αποτομα.

----------


## tereza5

ζωζα πριν αρχισεις με την ομοιοπαθητικη τι ειχες κανει,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,ειχες παει σε καπιον γιατρο΄΄΄..........επερνες φαρμακα.......εαν ναι γιατι. δεν ειχες βελτιωση με τα φαρμακα.......

----------


## stress

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ! ΤΕΡΕΖΑ ΣΕ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΓΙΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΓΡΑΦΕΙΣ. ΒΟΗΘΗΘΗΚΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΦΑΡΜΑΚΑ (ΑΝΤΙΚΑΤΑΘΛΙΠΤΙΚΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΓΧΟΛΥΤΙΚΑ) ΚΑΙ ΤΑΥΤΟΧΡΟΝΑ ΕΚΑΝΑ ΨΥΧΟΘΕΡΑΠΕΙΑ. ΜΟΛΙΣ ΕΙΔΑ ΜΙΑ ΕΛΑΧΙΣΤΗ ΒΕΛΤΙΩΣΗ (ΣΤΗΝ ΑΡΧΗ ΗΜΟΥΝ ΛΙΓΟ ΧΕΙΡΟΤΕΡΑ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΝΑ ΕΠΙΔΡΑΣΟΥΝ), ΑΡΧΙΣΑ ΝΑ ΔΟΚΙΜΑΖΩ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ, ΠΧ ΝΑ ΒΓΑΙΝΩ ΓΙΑ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΨΩΝΙΑ. ΣΤΗΝ ΑΡΧΗ ΔΥΣΚΟΛΕΥΟΜΟΥΝ ΥΠΕΡΒΟΛΙΚΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΛΛΕΣ ΦΟΡΕΣ ΓΥΡΝΟΥΣΑ ΠΙΣΩ ΣΕ ΚΑΚΗ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗ. ΣΥΝΕΧΙΣΑ ΟΜΩΣ ΝΑ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΩ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΣΤΙΓΜΗ ΣΥΝΕΙΔΗΤΟΠΟΙΗΣΑ ΟΤΙ ΟΛΟ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΜΟΥ ΣΥΜΒΑΙΝΕΙ ΜΕ ΤΡΟΜΑΖΕΙ ΠΟΛΥ, ΑΛΛΑ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΕΚΕΙ. ΙΣΩΣ ΝΑ ΜΕ ΒΟΗΘΗΣΕ ΤΟ ΓΕΓΟΝΟΣ ΟΤΙ ΕΜΕΝΑ ΜΟΝΗ ΜΟΥ ΕΚΕΙΝΟ ΤΟ ΔΙΑΣΤΗΜΑ, ΟΠΟΤΕ ΥΠΟΧΡΕΩΤΙΚΑ ΕΠΡΕΠΕ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΜΟΝΗ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ. 
ΑΠΟ ΤΟΤΕ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΠΕΡΑΣΕΙ ΑΡΚΕΤΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ. ΤΑΛΑΙΠΩΡΟΥΜΑΙ ΚΑΤΑ ΔΙΑΣΤΗΜΑΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΠΟΛΥ ΗΠΙΟΤΕΡΑ ΣΥΜΠΤΩΜΑΤΑ, ΚΥΡΙΩΣ ΣΕ ΠΕΡΙΟΔΟΥΣ ΕΝΤΟΝΟΥ ΑΓΧΟΥΣ. ΚΑΜΙΑ ΣΧΕΣΗ ΟΜΩΣ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΠΩΣ ΗΜΟΥΝ. ΕΧΩ ΠΛΕΟΝ ΑΛΛΕΣ ΑΜΥΝΕΣ.
Η ΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗ ΜΟΥ ΗΤΑΝ ΑΠΕΡΙΓΡΑΠΤΗ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΡΟΛΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΕΠΑΝΗΛΘΑ..ΑΡΚΕΙ ΝΑ ΒΡΕΘΕΙ ΤΙ ΕΙΔΟΥΣ ΘΕΡΑΠΕΙΑ ΤΑΙΡΙΑΖΕΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΚΑΘΕ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΗ

----------


## VelvetUnderground

Η ομοιοπαθητική δεν έχει κανένα αποτέλεσμα, την έχω δοκιμάσει κατα επανάληψην για διάφορα, από αυπνίες μέχρι δερματικά και εγώ και φίλοι μου και συγγενείς και δεν έχουμε δει καμμιά βελτίωση. Δεν πιστεύω στις εναλλακτικές θεραπείες, ρεφλεξολογίες, ομοιοπαθητικές και όλα αυτά τα θεωρώ χάσιμο χρόνου και χρημάτων.

----------


## ζωζα

τερεζα μου αν δεις τα post μου ειμαι 26 και υποφερω εδω και 12 χρονια..αλλα γενικα απο τοτε που θυμαμαι τον εαυτο μου νιωθω χαλια...μονιμο αγχος..χωρις να εχω περασει ασχημα στη ζωη μου..εκει γυρω στα 19 μου και ενω υπεφερα 4 χρονια απο καθημερινους πονοκεφαλους πηγα σε νευρολογο και πηρα λαντοσ και σεροξατ..μου περασαν οι πονοκεφαλοι..τα αλλα οχι.μετα τα σταματησα και ακομα τωρα σκατα νιωθω...σε ολη μου τη ζωη μου φαινεται ετσι θα ειμαι...εσυ τι εχεις ακριβως?

----------


## tereza5

zωζα μου καλησπερα. καπως ετσι ειναι και τα δικα μου. ειμαι 39 ετων παντρεμενη με εναν φοβερο ανθρωπο, και εχουμε δυο παιδακια 10 και 6 ετων. εγω απο μωρο θυμαμαι οτι ημουν μεσα στην θλιψη. οχι οτι δεν υπηρξαν λογοι. υπηρξαν το προβλημα ομως ειναι οτι εγω μεγαλωσα με αυτες τις σκεψεις με αυτην την αυτοκριτικη με αυτην την απαισιοδοξια... τωρα πως μπορω στα 40 μου, να μαθω να σκεφτομαι διαφορετικα΄΄΄΄΄΄΄΄΄΄΄΄ύπ οψην οτι ζω σε επαρχια και δεν εχω την δυνατοτητα του γιατρου. πηγα 3 φορες και δεν μπορω να πω οτι βοηθεισε και πολυ. με τα φαρμακα ισως γιατι τωρα δεν εχω τοσο μεγαλες πτωσεις.................................... ................. και παλι ομως εγω παντα ετςι θα ειμαι/////// περνω καθημερινα μεγαλες δοσεις φαρμακων. χωρις αυτα δεν μπορω να κουνηθω απο το κρεβατι δεν μπορω να κοιμηθω, φαντασου ποσο δυσκολο μου ειναι να δω τα παιδια μου. μετα αρχιζουν και οι τυψεις και παει λεγοντας. ετσι θα ειμαι για παντα,,,,,δεν την αντεχω τοση θλυψη τοση αγωνια.και να σου πω και το χειροτερο. εχεις ακουση οτι η καταθλυπτηκη μανα κανει καταθλιπτηκα παιδια΄΄΄΄΄΄΄΄΄΄΄΄΄΄ εαν δεν τα ειχα τοτε ισως......................................... φαντασου μια στενη κατασκοτεινη φυλακη κι εγω να μην εχω την δυναμη να βγω . οχι οτι θα μπορουσα.................................. .................................................. .......

----------


## ζωζα

τερεζα μου πως καταφερες να κανεις οικογενεια με ολα αυτα?εγω ειμαι 3 χρονια αρραβωνιασμενη κι ετσι χαλια οπως νιωθω δεν αποφασιζω για παιδακι...σημερα παλι ημουν πολυ σκατα...αααα δε γινεται δευτερα θα παρω τηλ τον ομοιοπαθητικο μου...δεκα μερες ξεκινησα τα χαπια και ειμαι κομματια..εσυ τι χαπια παιρνεις?απο σωματικα συμπτωματα τι εχεις?

----------


## tereza5

ζωζα μου καλησπερα.ο μονος ανθρωπος που με στηριζει σε ολο αυτο ειναι ο αντρας μου. ετσι αποφασισα για τα παιδια. οχι οτι βοηθαει στο σπιτι η στα παιδια...........................ειναι ολα επανω μου. τα συμπτωματα μου αρχιζουν με μια ακαθοριστη αγωνια που σιγα σιγα γινεται αφοριτη θλυψη. απο την επομενη το πρωι δεν μπορω να συκωθω απο το κρεβατι ουτε για τουαλετα. το μονο που θελω να κανω ειναι να κοιμαμαι και να κλαιω ,ωρες ατελιωτες.τωρα περνω 2 εφεχορ και 2 βελπουτριν. νομιζω οτι το δευτερο φαρμακο με βοηθησε γιατι οι πτωσεις μου τωρα δεν ειναι τοσο δυνατες. πολυ καλα κανεις που δεν αποφασιχεις για παιδακι. τωρα κοιτα την ζωζα αγαπα την ,και φροντιζε την, οσο μπορεις. τωρα αυτη σε εχει αναγκη. εαν δεν το κανεις εσυ πιος θα το κανει............................ εισαι πολυ μικρη ακομη μην ανχωνεσαι ολα θα γινουν.. τωρα κοιτα την ζωζα. πες μου τι γινεται με την ομοιοπαθητικη΄΄΄.................. .................................................. ...........σου ζητησε να κοψεις ολα τα αλλα φαρμακα.................................

----------


## ζωζα

δεν επαιρνα αυτο το καιρο καθολου φαρμακα..αλλα αν παιρνει καποιος του ζητα να κοψει κορτιζονουχα ορμονουχα και καποα ηρεμιστηκα..πιστευω οχι ολα..εμενα πχ.παυσιπονο μου ειπε να περνω αν με ποναει κατι...εγω τερεζα εχω πολλα ΣΩΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΚΑΙ ΛΙΓΟΤΕΡΑ ψυχικΑ ΣΥΜΠΤΩΜΑΤΑ...ΘΑ ΔΟΥΜΕ .....

----------


## tereza5

σωματικα συμπτωματα τι ακριβως ενοεις. ψυχικα................

----------


## anwnimi

> _Originally posted by tereza5_
> γλυκια μου ανωνιμη ναι δυστυχως εχω ολα οσα θα μπορουσα να εχω ετσι οπως ειμαι τωρα. ισως εαν νωριτερα αρκετα χρονια πριν υπηρχαν γυρω μου καπιες προυποθεσεις ισως να ειχα καταφερη αυτο το κατι που σημερα στιχιωνη την ζωη μου.και παλι ομως δεν νομιζω να ημουν διαφορετικη.το μονο που θα αλαζε ηταν οτι θα ειχα λιγοτερα πραγματα να κατηγορω τον εαυτο μου. περα απο ολα αυτα ομως ,,νομιζω οτι το προβλημα με την καταθλυψη ειναι απροσπελαστο.


Γράφεις, έχεις όλα όσα θα μπορούσες να έχεις. Αυτό είναι πολύ καλό.
Όμως καλή μου, για να υποφέρεις από κατάθλιψη, σημαίνει ότι κάτι σου λείπει από αυτά που έχεις. Κάτι πολύ βασικό. Έχεις βρει τι μπορεί να είναι αυτό; Αυτό το κάτι που λες που στοιχειώνει τη ζωή σου τώρα είναι αυτό που σου λείπει;

----------


## ζωζα

λεω οτι νιωθω χαλια στο σωμα δηλαδη ατονια ασταθεια κλπ...ενω ψυχικα δεν νιωθω πολυ καταθλιπτικα...και νομιζω οτι αν μου περνουσαν τα σωματικα θα πετουσα.τα παντα θα εκανα..τωρα με αυτη τη μ.....εχω κλειστει πολυ

----------


## alexandra19687

kalhspera se olous paidia...na pw kai egw pws edw kai tria xronia upefera apo auth thn diataraxh...ton prwto xrono phra seroxat ta opoia me bohthisan para polu hmoun teleia...meta omws upotropiasa kai apo tote eimai mia kala mia xalia...apo ta xrisougenna paw se mia pyxiatro h opoia me bohthise na mathw polla gia ton eayto mou alla akoma fobamai na bgw eksw otan bgainw den mporw na anapneysw...exei mia bdomada pou ekopsa th farmakeutikh agwgh k xthes epatha mia usterikh krish eutuxws thn kseperasa monh...thelw loipon na rwthsw k na proteinw kati...oi endiafereste to mail mou einai [email protected] loipon proerxomai apo ena oxi k toso uposthritkito peribballon pou htan kai o logos pou epatha thn diataraxh se synduasmo me ta ek geneths xarakthristika mou...loipon den exoume oloi thn tuxh na exoume ena perivallon na mas sthrizei...tha hthela na dhmiourghsoume mia oikogeneia...ta peraiterw an mazeytoume telika tha ta poume en kairw

----------


## Winston_man

Καλησπέρα Αλεξάνδρα καλως ήρθες. Μπορεις να μας εξηγησεις τι εννοεις δεν εχεις ενα περιβαλλον να σε στηριζει?? Μπορεις να γινεις πιο συγκεκριμενη? Ακομα τι ακριβως εχεις?

----------


## tereza5

γλυκια μου ανωνυμη πιστευεις δηλαδη οτι καταθλιψη σημαινει οτι μου λυπει κατι.......................................... .........................αυτο και μονο που λες συμαινει οτι δεν το εχεις ζησει ποτε..αυτο το κατι που λεω οτι ακομα και τωρα με στοιχιωνη ειναι οτι δεν μπορουσα να κυνηγησω αυτο που αγαπουσα. ημουν πολυ πετυχημενη σε αυτο που διαλεξα ομως δεν ειχα τις δυνατοτητες να το κυνηγηςω. παρολα ναυτα ομως δεν νομιζω οτι ειναι αυτο που μου λυπη.. ειναι κατι αλλο πιο βαθυ πιο μεγαλο. μακαρι να ηταν ετσι.

----------


## tereza5

αλεξανδρα καλησπερα.

----------


## tereza5

ζωζα μηπως τα συμπτωματα που εχεις ειναι απο τα φαρμακα κι οχι κατι ψυχολογικο....................... ο γιατρος σου τι σου λεει.........................

----------


## anwnimi

> _Originally posted by tereza5_
> γλυκια μου ανωνυμη πιστευεις δηλαδη οτι καταθλιψη σημαινει οτι μου λυπει κατι.......................................... .........................αυτο και μονο που λες συμαινει οτι δεν το εχεις ζησει ποτε..αυτο το κατι που λεω οτι ακομα και τωρα με στοιχιωνη ειναι οτι δεν μπορουσα να κυνηγησω αυτο που αγαπουσα. ημουν πολυ πετυχημενη σε αυτο που διαλεξα ομως δεν ειχα τις δυνατοτητες να το κυνηγηςω. παρολα ναυτα ομως δεν νομιζω οτι ειναι αυτο που μου λυπη.. ειναι κατι αλλο πιο βαθυ πιο μεγαλο. μακαρι να ηταν ετσι.


Δυστυχώς έχω περάσει κατάθλιψη τερέζα. Όχι μόνο μία φορά.
Και ειδικά την πρώτη φόρά, ενώ βαθιά μου ήξερα ποια είναι τα πράγματα που μου λείπουν, κατηγορούσα τον εαυτό μου ότι δεν είναι τόσο σοβαρά ώστε να μου προκαλέσουν την κατάθλιψη κι ότι εγώ φταίω που δεν είμαι καλά. Μετά από λίγο ήρθαν και οι πανικοί, και μετά ξέχασα εντελώς ποια ήταν αυτά που μου έλειπαν και τα αρνιόμουν αφού ασχολιόμουν με τους πανικούς αλλά και με την κατάθλιψη που συνυπήρχε πια και λόγω των πανικών.
Όχι καλή μου δεν εννοώ ότι αυτό ή αυτά που εσένα σου λείπουν είναι κάτι απλό και όχι βαθύ. Χαίρομαι που το αναγνωρίζεις ότι κάτι λείπει, το οποίο είναι βαθύ, μεγάλο. Ωστόσο, αυτό που λες που λείπει, το έχεις συνειδητοποιήσει τι μπορεί να είναι; Κι αν ναι, προσπάθησες να κάνεις κάποια βήματα, μικρά ή μεγάλα, για αυτό;

----------


## tereza5

μαλον οχι. τωρα πια δεν γινεται τιποτα.εσυ βγηκες απο την καταθλιψη................................

----------


## anwnimi

Γιατί δε γίνεται Τερέζα μου; Κι αν δε γίνεται αυτό πλέον μπορεί να είναι εφικτό να πραγματοποιήσεις κάτι άλλο... Τι λες; 
Σκέψου το...

----------


## ζωζα

τα συμπτωματα αυτα τερεζα τα εχω πολλα χρονια...τωρα νιωθω ομως εξαρση...ρε παιδια υπαρχει κανεις σασ που απο τοτε που θυμαται τον εαυτοτου να ζει με μονιμο αγχος?στο σχολειο μη ζαλιστω ,μην δεν γραψω καλΑ...οταν ειμαι εξω νιωθω ασταθεια,ψιλοζαλαδα,οι παλαμες και οι πατουσες μονιμα ιδρωμενες και μια νευρικη υπερδιεγερση σε μονιμη βαση...υπαρχει κανεις που νανιωθει οτι μια ασπρη μερα δεν εχει δει??

----------


## tereza5

και παλι ζωζα` μου εγω θα σου απαντησω. δεν θα σου το περιγραψω ακριβως ετσι οπως τα δικα σου. θα σου πω μονο οτι το ανχοσ μου ειναι μεγαλητερο απο μενα .σε ηλικια ενοω. παντα ο μονιμος φοβος για τα παντα. αρκει να σου πω οτι απο το ανχος μου δεν εζησα ουτε τον αραβωνα μου ουτε ομως και τον γαμο μου. για αλλους αυτες οι στιγμες ειναι οτι καλυτερο. για μενα ηταν ενα σφιξιμο στο στομαχι και σε ολο μου το ειναι. εχω ελκος απο τα 17 μου. σημερα σε μηδαμηνες καταστασεις με τα παιδια παλι το ιδιο κανω . ο μονιμος φοβος για τα παντα. φοβος που νομιζω οτι γινεται πανικος. δεν ξερω αν απαντησα στην ερωτηση σου............................................ .................................................. ............

----------


## tereza5

γλυκια μου ανωνιμη . αυτο το κατι που σναφερομαι ειναι το θεμα των σπουδων.για πολλους λογους που εγω δεν εφτεγα δεν μπορεσα να σπουδασω. σημερα ειμαι παντρεμενη με εναν πολυ καταξιομενο ανθρωπο επαγγελματικα.κι εγω διπλα του δεν ειμαι τιποτα. οχι οτι λεει κατι ο ανθρωπος . αλλα ειναι που εγω ετσι αισθανομαι. εχω χτιση ολο μου το ειναι γυρω απο αυτο. δεν καταφερα να σπουδασω αρα δεν ειμαι τιποτα. τωρα ειμαι καρφωμενη σε ενα σπιτι ατελιωτες ωρες με 2 πολυ ζωηρα παιδια να γυριζω γυρω γυρω και να καθαριζω τα καθαρα. αναρωτιεμε λοιπον .εγω μονον για αυτο ειμαι ..............ενα τιποτα δηλαδη. δεν θελω να σε κουρασω παλι με τα ιδια. σου τα λεω μονο γιατι μου ειπες να κανω κατι αλλο. τι θα μπορουσα να κανω τωρα ετσι οπως ειμαι. το σπιτι τα παιδια και ολα τα αλλα γυρω απο αυτα ειναι μονον επανω μου λογο της δουλειας τοθ συζυγου οπως σου ειπα. εργαζετε απο τις 5 το πρωι εως τις 6 το απογευμα τις επομενης μερας, μεχρι να ξαναφυγη απο το σπιτι παλι το επομενο πρωι. κ.ο.κ. γι αυτο σου ειπα τωρα πια παει .

----------


## ntini

tereza Μου συγνωμη αλλα δεν συμφωνω καθολου με αυτα που λες...ακου εισαι ενα τιποτα...Κοιτα μπορει εγω να σπουδαζω(ελπιζω να τα καταφερω να τελειωσω δλδ)αλλα η μανουλα μου δεν σπουδασε..Παντρευτηκε στα 18 της και ο μπαμπας μου ηταν 39 τοτε.Εκαναν τρια παιδακια..Εμας...Η μαμυ μου δεν δουλεψε και δεν σου κρυβω πως αυτος ηταν/ειναι ο καημος της.Εμεινε σπιτι..Ο πατερας μου δουλευε απο τις 6 το πρωι μεχρι στις 11 το βραδυ..Καθε μερα ακομα και τα Σαββατοκυριακα...Εμενε λοιπον συνεχεια με εμας...Στα 23 τηε επαθε κρισεις πανικου και ομως τα εκανε ολα..πηγαινε απο εδω απο εκει και χωρις κανενα μα κανενα χαπι..Δεν πηρε τιποτα..Μετα απο 2 χρονια περασε απο μονο του..Εκ τοτε ποτε δεν την εχω ακουσει να μας παραπονιεται.Λοιπον μπορει να μην δουλεψε αλλα αυτο δεν σημαινει πως ειναι ενα τιποτα..Στα ματια μου ειναι ηρωιδα που καταφερε να κουμανταρει 3 θηρια(ημασταν ανησυχα πνευματα) και να στεκεται και στον πατερα μου και να λεει παντα μια καλη κουβεντα.Για εμενα ειναι ενας αγγελος..Αγνη,καθαρη,τιμια και ντομπρα...Ξερω πως εβοιωσε πολλες φορες(σαν εσενα)αλλα ξερω και πως νοιωθουμε εμεις για εκεινη..Υπερηφανεια..Ετσι πιστεψε με νοιωθουν ή θα νοιωσουν τα παιδακια σου...Να μην τα βαζεις με εσενα..ΚΑποιες γυναικες δουλευουν στα σπιτια και κανουν οικιακες εργασιες και κρατανε παιδια.Αυτες λοιπον οι κυριες παιρνουν απο 600-1000 ευρω...Αρα δεν εισαι ενα τιποτα κοπελα μου,απλα προσφερεις τις υπηρεσιες σου δωρεαν.Και αυτο που κανεις ομως ειναι δουλεια..Δεν χανει την αξια που εχει επειδη απλα δεν πληρωνεσαι...Μακαρι καποτε αυτο το ρημαδι το κρατος να αναγνωρισει τις υπηρεσιες των γυναικων που μενουν σπιτι και δουλευουν εκει ως αλλοι ειλωτες και να δινει επιδοματα....

----------


## tereza5

ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ Σ.ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ. ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΕΙς ΠΟΣΟ.

----------


## ntini

tereza μου να μην με ευχαριστεις καθολου γιατι αυτο που λεω ειναι η αληθεια των πραγματων..Και αν ποτε ακοσεις απο καμια εξυπνουλα..¨ε τι να μας πεις και εσυ,εσυ δεν δουλεψες και δεν ξερεις¨να μην το βαλεις μεσα σου..η μητερα μου το εχει ακουσει απειρες φορες...Καποιοι ανθρωποι δεν εχουν να δειξουν εργο σαν χαρακτηρες και σαν συμπεριφορα και προσπαθουν να πληγωσουν τους αλλους με αυτο που τους ποναει,..,για εμενα αυτα ειναι κομπλεξισμοι...να τα βαζεις πισω...εχεις τα παιδιακια σου,το αντρα σου και μια οικογενεια που πολλοι θα ηθελαν να εχουν αλλα λιγοι μπορουν..να το εχεις παντα αυτο κατα νου....

----------


## tereza5

Μου δινεις δυναμη και κουραγιο. ευχομαι να κανεις στην ζωη σου αυτο που αγαπας. αυτο που θα σε κανει ευτιχισμενο. κι οχι αυτο που πρεπει.ντιντι εγω οπως ισως θα διαβασες πασχω απο καταθλιψη, αρκετα χρονια. μηπως ξερεις να μου πης τι ακριβως ειναι οι κρισεις πανικου, τι αισθανεσαι πως αρχιζουν. υ.γ. να αγαπας πολυ την μητερα σου και ΝΑ ΤΗΣ ΤΟ ΔΕΙΧΝΗΣ να το ξερει. ΝΑ ΤΗς ΤΟ ΛΕΣ. ΝΑ ΞΕΡΕΙ ΠΟΣΟ ΣΠΟΥΔΕΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΣΕΝΑ.

----------


## ζωζα

τερεζα μου βλεπω οτι εισαι κι εσυ σαν εμενα βυθισμενη σε ενα χρονιο αγχος που δεν μπορουμε να προσδιορισουμε πως και γιατι ξεκινησε και δε λεει να φυγει..κι εγω εκανα ενα σχετικα κλειστο αρραβωνα και γαμο πολιτικοοοο δεν την παλευω να μπω στη τρελη διαδικασια του θρησκευτικου..ασε που το βλεπω να λιποθυμουσα και να γινομουν ρομπα μπροστα στο κοσμο....εγω σπουδασα παρολες τις κρισεις πανικου αλλα δεν βλεπω να δουλεψω πουθενα με ολα αυτα..προς το παρον παντως κουτσα στραβα εργαζομαι στην εταιρια του αρραβωνιαστικου μου...(ευτυχως υπαρχει κι αυτος στη ζωη μου)παντως εγω εδω και 20 μερες ειμαι πολυ χαλια...καθε τρεις και λιγο φουντωνει το κεφαλι μου ..με πιανει τρεμουλα .ζαλαδα και εχω τρελαθει...απο την αλλη βαρεθηκα τις εξετασεις...δε θελω να ξαναμπω σε αυτη τη διαδικασια..ntini μου ακομα τιποτα με την ομοιοπαθητικη...λες να αρεχισω να απογοητευομαι?

----------


## tereza5

ζωζα μου μονο για το ανχος επερνες τιποτα΄΄΄΄΄΄΄΄τωρα περνεις.................με την ομοιοπαθητικη τι γινετε.......................

----------


## ntini

βρε συ ζωζα μου απο τωρα απογοητευση?Μετα τον 1ο μηνα δειχνει :Smile: μην αγχωνεσαι τοσο..χαλαρωσε και ολα θα κυλησουν ομαλως :Smile: ))θετικη σκεψη πανω απο ολα...τερεζα μου.καταρχας ειμαι κοριτσι.... :Smile: ως προς τις κρισεις πανικου ξεκινουν με ταχυκαρδιες ξαφνικα,αισθημα ζαλης ή λιποθυμιας,θολουρα,δυσπνοι α και πολλα αλλα...Αλλα ποτε δεν παθαινεις τιποτα απο ολα αυτα που φοβασαι..Μονο τα φοβασαι..Λες μηπως παθω αυτο,μηπως εκεινο,μηπως το αλλο αλλα ποτε δεν παθαινεις τιποτα..Απλα φοβασαι πολυ..Ως προς την μαμυ μου,της το λεω και οποτε στεναχωριεται αν καμια καρακαηδονα της πει καμια χαζομαρα της εξηγω πως δεν ειναι ετσι..Τωρα πχ.εχει παει με τον αδερφο μου στο χωριο και εμεις με την αδερφη μου και τον μπαμπα μου θα παμε σε 2 βδομαδες..Μιλαμε καθε μερα,λεμε τα κουτσομπολια μας:Pκαι της εξηγω πως χωρις αυτη το σπιτι ειναι ενα δραμα και χαρας την δυναμη της :Smile:

----------


## tereza5

Συγνωμη γλυκια μου. δεν ξερω γιατι αλλα ειχα την εντυπωση πως ησουν αγορι. συγνωμη και παλι. χαιρομαι που βλεπω οτι εισαι τοσο θετικο ατομο. παιδια πηρατε καθολου τα βελπουτριν΄΄΄΄΄΄΄΄ τα εφεξορ.......................

----------


## ntini

εγω στις αρχες ειχα παρει μονο seroxat..για ενα μηνα και μετα τα εκοψα..δεν ηθελα αλλο....πλεον ακολουθω μονο ομοιοπαθητικη και οτι καταφερνω απο μονη μου....εμεις να μαστε καλα παιδια τιποτα αλλο :Smile: )

----------


## tereza5

και τωρα με την ομοιοπαθητικη πως τα πας...........................

----------


## ntini

αρκετα καλυτερα θα ελεγα...σιγα σιγα συνερχομαι θα ελεγα...μπορω να κανω τα πραγματα καλυτερα πλεον και αρχισε να ξεκολαει το ρημαδι το μυαλουδακι μου....εχω πιστη και θετικη σκεψη και ευχομαι να γινω καλυτερα...εχω συμβιβαστει πια με την ιδεα...δεν το φοβαμαι αλλο :Smile:

----------


## ζωζα

ντινι μου χαιρομαι που πας καλα....ρε παιδια εγω οταν νιωθω αυτα τα συμτωματα της ασταθειας δεν μπορω να σκεφτω τιποτα καλο...και οι ζαλαδες μου συνηθως ειναι στιγμιαιες δευτερολεπτων..αυτο τι να ειναι?με τι μπορει να εχει σχεση?και κατι αλλο,εσεις οταν ειστε ακινητοι νιωθεται οπως εγω συσπασεις νευρων?σαν να κουνιεσται?

----------


## ntini

αυτο ειναι οτι τα εχει παιξει το νευρικο σου συστημα :Smile: και εγω αυτο ειχα...μια ασταθεια.μια ζαλη ενα μουδιασμα σαν να ειμαι ετοιμη να λιποθυμησω...αλλα ποτε δεν ταυλιαστηκα..ο φοβος εμεινε μονο......αυτο με τις συσπασεις το ενοιωθα παλια..τωρα οχι..απλα εχω μια υπερενταση..σαν να θελω να κουνιεμαι να μην μενω στασιμη.

----------


## ζωζα

δηλαδη υπαρχει περιπτωση να εχω νευρολογικο προβλημα?απογοητευση νιωθω δεν την παλευω αλλο.......................................... .........τοσα χρονια αυτη η μ.....α.ελεος πια...εγω αυτο με τις νευρικες συσπασεις πιστευω οτι ειναι ανιατο...και νομιζω οτι ολοι γυρω μας που δεν εχουν περασει ολα αυτα δεν προκειται να μας καταλαβουν..ntini εσυ ποσο καιρο κανεις ομοιοπαθητικη?ποιο φαρμακο παιρνεις και απο ποτε αρχισες να βλεπεις βελτιωση?

----------


## tereza5

Μια καλησπερα σε ολους. παιδια εχετε να μου συστησετε καπιον καλο ομοιοπαθητικο........................ ..................ειμαι απο την βορεια ελλαδα. παιδια με τον καφε τι γινετε....................................τ ον κοβετε για παντα..................................η κοκα κολα.................................... ευχαριστω.

----------


## ζωζα

τερεζα μου οσο διαρκει η θεραπεια και λιγο καιρο μετα ναι τελος ο καφες και η κοκα κολα..αν θες πες μου πολη για να ψαξω να σου πω ομοιοπαθητικο

----------


## Sofaki

καλησπέρα! μια ερωτηση να σας κανω! Η ομοιοπαθητική θεραπεύει εμμονες ιδέες και άγχος?

----------


## ζωζα

σοφακι μου αγχος εχω ακουσει οτι θεραπευει..γι αυτο και ξεκινησα εδω και τρεις βδομαδες...ελπιζω να δω καποια βελτιωση γιατι εμενα εχει χρονισει πολυ..δεν την παλευω αλλο

----------


## Sofia

Ευχομαι καθε επιτυχια στην θεραπεια σας. Κ να εχετε το επιθυμητο αποτελεσμα. Θα ήθελα να ρωτησω κατι σχετικο με την ομοιοπαθητικη σε οσους εχουν απευθυνθει στον καταλληλο ειδικο: Σας εχει πει ο ειδικος οτι μεσω της ομοιοπαθητικης θα απαλλαγειτε απο την οποια φοβια, ψυχαναγκασμους, \'αγχος?

----------


## ζωζα

εμενα που του ειπα οτι εχω πανω απο 10 χρονια ψυχοσωματικα και γενικα νιωθω παντα αγχος που ειπε οτι πιστευει οτι θα παω πολυ καλα....να δουμε..προς το παρον ειμαι χαλιαααααα

----------


## Sofaki

αν ξερεις κανείς καποιον καλό περιοχή Αθήνα ας μου στειλει πμ!Ευχαριστώ!!

----------


## ntini

katarxas sorry gia ton tropo po grafo eimai apo allo pc..emena i omoiopathitikos mou,mou eipe pos mexri to xronou tha eimai teleios kala....i omoiopathitiki giatreuei...kriseis panikou.fovies,agorafovia,emmones.katathlipsi kai den ksero ti allo genikotera...zoza i omoiopathitikos mou edose fosforo ton proto mina kai tora alc.fosforo..eimai ston deutero mina...vlepo pos arxizoun kapoia na feugoun kai epanerxontai kapoia alla..mou eksigise pos auto ginetai giati o oganismos thumatai osa perasa...tereza mou,mpes sto site ellinon omoiopathitikon na vreis apo ekei kapoion giati prepei na nai giatros kai oxi kanenas kompogianitis...pata sto google.elliniki omoiopathitiki etaireia kai dialekse kapoion :Smile: )os pros ton kafe kovetai maxairi kata tin therapeia..emena mou ekopse kai sokolata,menta,tsai...pino mono xumous kai nero...sunitheia einai :Smile:

----------


## Sofia

> _Originally posted by ζωζα_
> εμενα που του ειπα οτι εχω πανω απο 10 χρονια ψυχοσωματικα και γενικα νιωθω παντα αγχος που ειπε οτι πιστευει οτι θα παω πολυ καλα....να δουμε..προς το παρον ειμαι χαλιαααααα


ζωζα θυμαμαι παλιοτερα σου θεματα για την ασταθεια κ ποσο εχεις ταλαιπωρηθει. Ειλικρινα ευχομαι οτι καλυτερο κ συντομα...μπραβο σου που πηρες το θαρρος να ζητησεις βοηθεια.

απλα θα ηθελα να πω, πώς απορώ πώς ενας ομοιοπαθητικος (που φανταζομαι πώς βλεπει ολιστικα εναν ασθενη κ εκει νομιζω ειναι κ η διαφορα της ομοιοπαθητικης ιατρικης απο την κλασσικη ιατρικη) υποστηριζει πώς μπορει να αναλαβει την ευθυνη μιας τετοιας καταστασης οπως ειναι το αγχος, οι εμμονες, η καταθλιψη κλπ.

----------


## ntini

gia na to lene vre sofia kati tha kseroun....eksallou posoi giatroi psuxiatroi kukloforoun kai lene pos therapeunoun amesa kai einai mparoufes...kai gia na eimai kai pio eilikrineis tha po to eksis...thumaste pou sas eixa pei pos eixa paei se puxiatro kai mou edose seroxat?kai pos ta ekopsa se ena mina?loipon..milousa prosfata mekati filous tis ksaderfis mou pou einai giatroi opos kai ekeini se nosokomeio kai mou eipan pos ta sugkekrimena farmaka einai apagoreutika ilikies neares kai pos exou parenergeis..apo taseis autoktonias mexri oti thes...kai pos exoun paei polla paidia sto nosokomeio apo auta...loipon,,emena autos pou mou ta edose upotithetai pos einai korufi.kathigitis panepistimiou-psuxiatros apo tous kaluterous....auta den ta iksere?giati pige na me xosei se tetoio trupaki aneu logou..gia auto sou leo...min tin polupsaxneis

----------


## annouk

ΖΩ ΣΤΗ ΧΑΛΚΙΔΑ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΑΝΤΙΜΕΤΩΠΙΣΩ ΤΑ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑΤΑ ΜΟΥ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΟΜΟΙΟΠΑΘΗΤΙΚΗ. ΘΑ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΣΕ ΝΑ ΜΕ ΕΝΗΜΕΡΩΣΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΝ ΑΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΚΑΤΑΛΛΗΛΟΣ ΘΕΡΑΠΕΥΤΗΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΕΡΙΟΧΗ ΜΟΥ.

----------


## ζωζα

ντινι μου δηλαδη λες να εχω εξαρση τωρα και να μου βγει σε καλο...?

----------


## Sofia

ntini, θα σου μιλησω προσωπικα για μενα κ τι εκανα εγω: εφοσον προκειται για την υγεια μου (ψυχικη κ σωματικη πανε πακετο πολλες φορες) θα το ψαξω. Και οταν λεω θα το ψάξω, εννοω θα ρωτησω, θα ενημερωθω οσο μπορω κ θα δοκιμασω να βελτιωθω. Να νιωσω καλυτερα. Φυσικα με εναν τροπο που θα εμπιστευτω.

Σε οτι αφορα ψυχιατρο, ψυχοθεραπευτη καθηγητη ή οχι, ειμαι σιγουρη οτι υπάρχουν καλοι, κακοι, μετριοι, οτι θες. Αυτο ομως δεν σημαινει πώς δεν υπάρχουν κ πολυ αξιολογοι επιστημονες. Κ υπεύθυνοι. Υπευθυνοτητα για μενα σημαινει να ξερει ο καθε επιστημονας μεχρι που φτανουν τα ορια του κ οι αρμοδιοτητες του. Κ επειδη υπάρχουν ανευθυνοι λοιπον ψυχιατροι δεν χρειαζεται να προστεθουν κ ανευθυνοι ομοιοπαθητικοι στη λιστα.

Τώρα το \" οτι για να το πουν κατι θα ξερουν\", εμενα απο μονο του δεν μου λέει κατι. Ο καθενας μας λεει κατι, το θεμα ειναι αν κ κατα ποσο υποστηριζεται απο την παρατηρηση. Εγω προσωπικα σε αυτο το φορουμ αλλα κ απο ατομα που γνωριζω προσωπικα δεν εχω ακουσει να εχουν απαλλαγει απο ψυχαναγκασμους μεσω ομοιοπαθητικης. Ή απο την καταθλιψη ή οποια αλλη ψυχοσωματικη νοσο. Εχω ακουσει η ομοιοπαθητικη να λειτουργει βοηθητικα σε καποια αλλη θεραπεια. Οχι αυτονομα. 

Παρολα αυτα, ελπιζω να εχω λαθος κ η ομοιοπαθητικη να ειναι αρκουντως αποτελεσματικη απο μονη της.

----------


## ntini

ζωζα μου τι να σου πω...εμενα ετσι μου ειπε η ομοιοπαθητικος μου....Σοφια μου,εννοειται πως πρεπει να το ψαξεις πριν καταληξεις καπου..Εγω ειχα αποφασησει να προσπαθησω μονη μου...αλλα δεν ειναι κακο να βοηθηθω και απο την ομοιοπαθητικη.Απλα σε ολες τις ειδικοτητες υπαρχουν κομπογιανητες...Απλα θελω να σου δειξω πως κατεληξα σε αυτη την αποφαση...Αλλα δεν ειναι μονο αυτο,ισως επειδη ειμαι λιγο σκληροπυρηνικη ως ατομο,δεν θελω ψυχοφαρμακα.Απλα πιστευω πως ειμαι μολις 25 χρονων για να μπω σε αυτων των κεικεωνα.Επιπλεον,θεωρω πως οποια οδο και αν διαλεξεις αν δεν προσπαθεις και εσυ δεν προκειται να γινεις καλα...Δεν υπαρχει χαπι της χαρας...Πρεπει να το θες και να εισαι ετοιμος...Εχω πεσει πολλες φορες αλλα εχω ανεβει αλλες τοσες...Καποια στιγμη ευχομαι να ανεβαινω μονο.. :Smile: Παντα ημουν αισιοδοξο ατομο..Πριν 1,5 χρονο που με χτυπησε αυτο το πραγμα αρχησα να γινομαι μονοχνωτη,σπαστικη,να μου φταινε ολα και ολοι και δεν καταλαβαινα το ζωον πως αυτος που εφταιγε ημουν εγω και μονο..Αφησα να με πατησουν,να με μαμησουν,ημουν και ευαισθητο ατομο και τα εκανα ετσι τα πραγματα..Απλα τα ψυχοφαρμακα μου προκαλουν φοβο για τα μετεπειτα προβληματα.Ισως να ειναι ολα χρυσα και αγια δεν λεω,αλλα στο δικο μου το μυαλουδακι υπαρχει αλλη αποψηΤΟ θεμα δεν ειναι τι ακολουθεις(ποια μεθοδο ή τροπο)γιατι ολοι ειμαστε ασθενεις ετσι?Δεν μας νοιαζουν τα χρηματα αφου τα σκαμε που τα σκαμε...(δεν λεμε δλδ κατι για να κερδισουμε)αλλα για να γινουμε καλα...Εγω απλα προτεινω σε νεα ατομα να δοκιμασουν και κατι αλλο..αυτο ειναι ολο...Δεν ξερω αν θα γινω τελειως καλα,δεν με νοιαζει πια...Με νοιαζει να εχω ομορφες στιγμες στην ζωη μου...εχω συμβιβαστει πως θα εχω και τα ζορικα....Απλα σκεφτομαι μονο τα θετικα και τιποτα αλλο...annouk δεν μπορω να σε βοηθησω σε αυτο..απλα μπες στο site της ελληνικης ομοιοπαθητικης εταιρειας και διαλεξε εσυ..Δεν τους ξερω τους ανθρωπους,,Μονο την δικη μου ξερω :Smile: )))Ευχομαι να ξημερωνουν μονο καλες μερες για ολους μας :Smile: )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))

----------


## tereza5

Μηνύματα: 227
Registered: 21-2-2009





Απάντηση με παράθεση Αναφορά μηνύματος στον Administrator


.i omoiopathitiki giatreuei...kriseis panikou.fovies,agorafovia,emmones.katathlipsi kai den ksero ti allo genikotera.. kaλημερα. δηλαδη ντιντι μου η ομοιοπαθητικος σου σου ειπε οτι θεραπευει την καταθλιψη΄ και το ανχος...................αυτο ειναι πολυ ευχαριστο. παιδια στην θεσ\'νικη κανενας καλος ομοιοπαθητικος.................... δεν βρισκω και που ειναι αυτο το ρημαδι το ερωτηματικο............................ ................

----------


## anwnimi

> _originaly posted by tereza5_
> γλυκια μου ανωνιμη . αυτο το κατι που σναφερομαι ειναι το θεμα των σπουδων.για πολλους λογους που εγω δεν εφτεγα δεν μπορεσα να σπουδασω. σημερα ειμαι παντρεμενη με εναν πολυ καταξιομενο ανθρωπο επαγγελματικα.κι εγω διπλα του δεν ειμαι τιποτα. οχι οτι λεει κατι ο ανθρωπος . αλλα ειναι που εγω ετσι αισθανομαι. εχω χτιση ολο μου το ειναι γυρω απο αυτο. δεν καταφερα να σπουδασω αρα δεν ειμαι τιποτα. τωρα ειμαι καρφωμενη σε ενα σπιτι ατελιωτες ωρες με 2 πολυ ζωηρα παιδια να γυριζω γυρω γυρω και να καθαριζω τα καθαρα. αναρωτιεμε λοιπον .εγω μονον για αυτο ειμαι ..............ενα τιποτα δηλαδη. δεν θελω να σε κουρασω παλι με τα ιδια. σου τα λεω μονο γιατι μου ειπες να κανω κατι αλλο. τι θα μπορουσα να κανω τωρα ετσι οπως ειμαι. το σπιτι τα παιδια και ολα τα αλλα γυρω απο αυτα ειναι μονον επανω μου λογο της δουλειας τοθ συζυγου οπως σου ειπα. εργαζετε απο τις 5 το πρωι εως τις 6 το απογευμα τις επομενης μερας, μεχρι να ξαναφυγη απο το σπιτι παλι το επομενο πρωι. κ.ο.κ. γι αυτο σου ειπα τωρα πια παει .


Τερεζα μου θα συμφωνήσω με την ντίνι και όλα αυτά τα όμορφα που σου είπε.
Εσύ εχεις αναλάβει όλη την ευθύνη του σπιτιού και της ανατροφής των παιδιών σου πάνω σου. Λίγο το έχεις; Ένας καλός και σωστός γονιός δεν είναι και ότι πιο εύκολο μπορεί να είναι κανείς, πολύ πιο δύσκολο και από άριστος επαγγελματίας. Και η ανατροφή των παιδιών σου, η διάπλαση του χαρακτήρα τους, η γνωριμία με τον κόσμο μέσα από τα δικά σου μάτια, είναι η ύψιχτη μορφή δημιουργικότητας, πέρα από οποιαδήποτε δημιουργική εργασία θα μπορούσες να έχεις.
Βέβαια, αν αυτό είναι όνειρό σου κάποτε να το κυνηγήσεις, γιατί όχι; Μπορεί όχι τώρα, μπορεί αργότερα, όταν τα παιδιά μεγαλώσουν. Κανείς δεν μπορεί να σου το στερήσει εφόσον το θέλεις. Ποτέ δεν είναι αργά και υπάρχουν πολλές περιπτώσεις ανθρώπων που κυνηγούν τα όνειρά τους έστω και μεταγενέστερα.

Παρόλ\'αυτά δεν νιώθεις καλά με εσένα, καλή μου για να τα γράφεις αυτά μάλλον, έτσι; 
Μήπως είναι η ρουτίνα και η έλλειψη άλλων δραστηριοτήτων που να γεμίζουν τις μπαταρίες σου; 
Καταλαβαίνω πως μπορεί να έχεις δώσει την ψυχή σου ως μητέρα αλλά είσαι και άνθρωπος. Και για να είσαι ακόμα πιο καλή μαμά πρέπει να είσαι καλά με τον εαυτό σου, να καλύπτεις όλες τις πτυχές του εαυτού σου, γιατί δεν είναι μόνο τη Τερέζα μαμά, αλλά και η Τερέζα γυναίκα, φίλη, άνθρωπος.

Νιώθεις ότι τις καλύπτεις αυτές τις άλλες πλευρές της Τερέζας;

----------


## annouk

παιδια συγγνωμη εγω εχω τον χαβα μου..απο χθες το βραδυ νιωθω ενα καψιμο στο στομαχι και κατι παρομοιο
και στο πισω μερος του κεφαλιου μου... θα ηθελα να μαθω αν ειναι συμπτωμα του αγχους και του πανικου μου!
ευχαριστω

----------


## tereza5

ποσο δικιο εχεις γλυκια μου ανωνιμη. εχω ξεχαση πως ειναι να διασκεδαζης πως ειναι να γελας. δεν εχω χρονο για μενα ουτε μια ωρα. εχω να κατεβω στην αγορα απο τον μαιο. ετσι για να περπατησω λιγο ανεμελα. δεν παραπονιεμαι επιλογη μου ηταν. απλα θα ηθελα να μπορουσα να πιω εναν καφε στον ηλιο με μια καλη φιλη. τιποτε αλλο. και το κακο εναι οτι τα σχολεια αργουν να ανοιξουν ακομα. οσο για το να κυνηγησω το ονειρο μου................φανταζεσαι να ειμαι στην γυμναστικη ακαδημια ετων 40................................... υπαρχοθν μερικα πραγματα που γινονται μονο στον καιρο τους. οσο για την ελλειψη αλλων δραστηριοτητων το ψαχνω συνεχια. προς το παρων η μονη μου δραστηριοτητα που μου ειναι ευχαριστη εισται εσεις. ειναι πολυ ομορφα αυτα που πιστευεις για το τη κανει ενας γονιος. το κακο ειναι οτι η σωματικη και η ψυχολογικη κουραση δεν σε αφηνη ουτε να τα δης ουτε να τα απολαυσης. ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ.

----------


## tereza5

καλησπερα σε ολους. παιδια μπηκα στο σαιτ της ομοιοπαθητικης και βρηκα πααααααρα πολους γιατρους. τωρα τι να κανω ................................................ν α διαλεξω εναν στην τυχη..................................... καμια βοηθεια κανεις.........................

----------


## Orion

Χωρις την δικη μας συμμετοχή δεν θεραπεύεται τίποτα.Ουτε χαπια ομοιοπαθητικής ουτε τιποτα..
Tereza επέλεξε οποιον νιώθεις καλύτερα αφησε το ενστικτό σου να σε οδηγήσει..Αν εισαι Αθήνα θα μπορούσα να σου πω ποιους να αποφύγεις αλλα και παλι δεν θα ηθελα να επηρεάσω μια δικη σου επιλογη!Ναι βοηθάει η ομοιοπαθητικη αλλα μεχρι ενα σημείο.Ολες οι ενεργειακες θεραπείες ειναι απλα το φως ένα βοηθημα για να συνειδητοποιήσουμε καποια πραγματα κ να αποκτησουμε συνειδητότητα ,να συνδεθούμε με το πνεύμα μας!
Αν δεν εργαστουμε και εμεις παραλληλα λίγα πραγματα θα καταφερουμε

----------


## ntini

Ετσι οπως τα λεει η orion ειναι...Αν δεν κανεις και κατι μονη σου δεν γινεται..Βεβαια σιγα σιγα εξαλειφονται τα συμπτωματα οποτε φευγει και ο φοβος..Εμενα μου ειπε πως στην ουσια εχω γιατρευτει απλα το μυαλο θυμαται οσα βιωσε και πρεπει να διωξω και τον φοβο...Οποτε πρεπει να κανω πραγματα...Ε και κανω...εξαλλου ειπα,βαρεθηκα να ειμαι η χεσ@@@@ ντινα...Δεν ξαναφοβαμαι να τολμησω... :Smile: Τερεζα μου,διαλεξε βαση ενστικτου,ειναι καλυτερα... :Smile:

----------


## tereza5

παιδια ειλικρινα φοβαμε.εαν του απαντησω κατι λαθος........................

----------


## Remedy

δεν εχω σε μεγαλη εκτιμηση την ομοιοπαθητικη.ξερω οστοσο εναν που πρεπει σιγουρα να αποφυγεις στην θεσσαλονικη κι εναν που εχω ακουσει πολυ καλα κι ειναι παραλληλα ψυχιατρος η ψυχοθεραπευτης δε θυμαμαι ακριβως.

----------


## tereza5

μπορεις σε παρακαλω remedy να μου τους γραψεις και τους 2 αναλυτικα................................ ............................. ευχαριστω.

----------


## tereza5

παιδια καλησπερα. μηπως εχετε ακουστα καπιον _(το όνομα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης)_ απο θεσνικη.................................... ............

----------


## ntini

Εγω οχι..ΚΑθολου...βαση ενστικτου θα πας λογικα..Και εγω ετσι πηγα... :Smile:

----------


## ζωζα

παιδακια εκλεισα ενα μηνα ομοιοπαθητικη...βελτιωση δεν ειδα..ισα ισα το τελευται καιρο νιωθω χαλιααααα.πηρα τηλ το γιατρο μου και ειπε θα παμε σε πιο δυνατη θεραπεια....ntini moy εσυ πως τα πας?

----------


## katerinaki

μπερδεμα η ομοιοπαθητικη!παντα εκανα ομοιοπαθητικη απο μικρη!μετα το ψυχωτικο συνδρομο που περασα, η περνω, συγχρονως με τα αλλοπαθητικα φαρμακα πηρα και ομοιοπαθητικα με την προοπτικη να σταματησω σιγα σιγα τα χημικα,ομως με βαρυνανε πολυ και σταματησα μετα απο δυο μηνες τα ομοιοπαθητικα, ισως δεν ηταν τα καταλληλα! ενα ομοιοπαθητικο ηταν το haloperidol {aloperidin σε φυσικη μορφη}περιεργο ε? τοσα χρονια διαβαζω για τα ομοιοπαθητικα φαρμακα και δεν ηξερα οτι το πιο κλασικο αντιψυχωτικο μπορει να υπαρξει και σε φυτικη μορφη!ειναι και αυτοι οι γιατροι βρε παιδι μου ολοι ιδιοι,νομιζουν οτι ειναι Θεοι,δεν λενε και πολλα ,λες και θα τους παρουμε το επαγγελμα,εχουν τον τροπο τους να διατηρουν την εξουσια τους πανω στην αγνοια μας.Ζωζα μηπως πρεπει να κανεις λιγο ακομη υπομονη?σου βγηκαν σωματικα?η επιτυχια της ομοιοπαθητικης στις ψυχικες παθησεις ειναι ,νομιζω, να περασει το προβλημα απο το ψυχολογικο στο σωματκο,σωματοποιηση του προβληματος και τελικη ιαση.Σε μενα δεν βγηκε τιποτα σωματικο,μονο περισσοτερα κιλα.

----------


## ζωζα

κατερινακι εγω το τελευται μηνα ειμαι χαλια σωματικα...απο τοτε που ξεκινησα τα ομοιοπαθητικα νιωθω οτι ενιωθα σε μεγαλυτερο βαθμο...δηλαδη ζαλαδες φουντωματα κρισεις πανικου δυσπνοια κτλ....δεν ξερω αν ηταν φυσιολογικο...

----------


## katerinaki

Δοκιμασες αλλοπαθητικα δηλ. χημικα φαρμακα?

----------


## ζωζα

paliotera πριν 5 χρονια ειχα κανει θεραπεια με λαντος και σεροξατ απο 6 μηνες το καθενα...και τοτε μικρη βελτιωση ειχα

----------


## katerinaki

μηπως θαταν καλο να επιμεινης λιγο ακομη με την ομοιοπαθητικη με την εννοια να δεις και για αλλους ομοιοπαθητικους και λιγο την διατροφη και ασκηση και μετα αν δεις οτι δεν λειτουργει ψαξε για ψυχιατρο.Τι να πω θελει πολυ υπομονη!

----------


## ζωζα

ayto θα κανω κατερινακι μου...μου αλλαξε θεραπεια ο ομοιοπαθητικοσ και απο σημερα ξεκιναω τα νεα χαπια....να δουμε,,

----------


## katerinaki

καλη δυναμη!!!

----------


## zed

καλησπερα θα ηθελα πληροφ για την ομοιπαθ σε σχεση με την αγοραφοβ!!!

----------


## ζωζα

zed τωρα ξεκινησα...εχω αγχος πολυ, αγοραφοβια...κρισεις πανικου...ακομα δεν ξερω τιποτα...αν δω βελτιωση θα σου πω...

----------


## zed

ξεκιν και εισαι χειροτερα απο πριν?

----------


## zinovia

Ποιος εχει γινει καλα με την ομοιοπαθητικη?Γιατι αρκετοι καταφευγουν σε αυτη...Εχει αποτελεσματα σε καταθλιψη και κρισεις πανικου μαζι?

----------


## ζωζα

παιδια στην ομοιοπαθητικη επιτρεπεται λιγο αλκοολ?εγω πινω μεσα μασα καμια μπυρα..ntini μου χαθηκες...πες μου νεα σου εσυ πως τα πας?

----------


## zed

με την ομοιοπαθητικη κανω πραγματα που δεν υπηρχε θεμα πριν ειμαι στην 2 εβδομαδα κ ολα σαν να γινονται οπωσ πριν 4 μηνεσ...

----------


## ζωζα

πολυ ωραια..τι ομοιοπαθητικα σου εδωσε?ποσα χρονια εχειες αγχος και τι συμπτωματα?

----------


## zed

εχω αγχοσ τουσ τελευταιουσ 5 μηνεσ με ζαλαδεσ και αποφευγω να πηγαινω εξω το βραδυ .φυσικα δεν επεσα ποτε κατω.σε συνδιασμο με ψυχοθεραπεια βεβαια κανω την ομοιοπαθητικη .τα χαπια ειναι στον καθενα ξεχωριστα.εμενα περειχουν ενα οστρακο.

----------


## ntini

Καλησπερα σε ολους..Ζωζακι μου δεν χαθηκα,απλα ελειπα 1 μηνα διακοπουλες... :Smile: ))Με την ομοιοπαθητικη ολα οκ προχωρουν, :Smile: ))οκ ακομα τραβαω κανενα ζορι αλλα καμια σχεση με το πριν,Αυτο θελει υπομονη..τοσο καιρο εχουμε μαθει να φερομαστε καπως,τωρα πρεπει να ξεμαθουμε..Παντως,πηγα για μπανια,για καφεδακια,2 φορες σε γλεντι που ηταν 1000 ατομα και ολα οκ..Απλα θελει το χρονο του..Μου το χε πει η ομοιοπαθητικος μου...Μεχρι το καλοκαιρι θα μαι αισθητα καλυτερα και μεχρι του χρονου θα μαι τελειως οκ...Εεεε και οπως το βλεπω ετσι ειναι..Ειμαι αισθητα καλυτερα,,,Εσεις πως πατε βρε παιδια?Αντε και καλο χειμωνα να χουμε :Smile: ))

----------


## ζωζα

ντινακιιιι μουυυ καλως ηρθες!χαιρομαι που εισαι καλα!εμενα πανω στο μηνα μου αλλαξε ο γιατρος θεραπεια...την οποια τωρα 20 μερες..τωρα ειμαι σχεδον οπως πριν ξεκινησω ομοιοπαθητικη...ουτε καλυτερα αλλα ουτε και με την τρελη εξαρση που ειχα με την πρωτη θεραπεια:P :Big Grin: !!εγω δεν πηγα διακοπουλες γιατι ειχαμε δουλεια!καλο χειμωναααα!αχ μπαινει επιτελους το φθινοπωρακι η αγαπημενη μου εποχη!

----------


## melene

και εγω ζωζα απο τελη σεπτεμβρη ξεκινω!!
μηπως παιζει προβλημα που θα κανω και ψυχοθεραπεια ταυτοχρονα?

----------


## ζωζα

οχι melene μου ισα ισα πιστευω θα τα πασ ακομα καλυτερα...αυτο με τη ψυχοθεραπεια το σκεφτομαι κι εγω πια...δεν ξερω..καθε ποτε πας και ποσα σου παιρνει?

----------


## melene

παω μια φορα τη βδομαδα και ειναι 60ευρω...ειναι πααααααρα πολλα για αυτο και απο σεπτεμβρη και μεχρι να βρω δουλεια θα πηγαινω βδομαδα παρα βδομαδα.ομως ξερεις τι?αξιζει μπορω να πω..φευγω καθε φορα συγκλονισμενη απο τις συνεδριες,συνειδητοποιω τοσα,κανω τοσες συνδεσεις στο μυαλο μου καθε φορα.νιωθω οτι κανω κατι για εμενα οτι κανω καποια επενδυση!αξιζει νομιζω,αξιζει να στερηθεις κατι αλλο για να κανεις εστω 3μηνες συνεδριες..

----------


## ζωζα

εγω εχω 14 χρονια σχεδον μια ζω.. με αυτη τη μ.... λες να δω καποα βελτιωση..εγω πιστευω μονο σε ενα θαυμα πια

----------


## melene

εννοεις αυτα τα 14 χρονια δεν εχεις παει ποτε??

----------


## ζωζα

ποτε μονο χαπια πηρα για εναμιση χρονο..τιποτα αλλο δεν εχω κανει.ασε.

----------


## melene

κριμα..δεν ειχε την οικονομικη δυνατοτητα η δεν τους εμπιστευεσαι?

----------


## ntini

εγω ρε κοριτσια νομιζω πως εμεις γνωριζουμε καλυτερα απο το καθενα τον εαυτο μας.....Αυτο ψυχαναλυση που λενε...χιχιχι...Αντε καλο φθινοπωρο να εχουμε το οποιο λατρευω και εγω...ολεεεεεε!!!χιχι

----------


## melene

καλο ειναι ομως να πας και σε εναν ψυχολογο να μαθεις πως λειτουργει αυτη η ριμαδα η αυτοψυχαναλυση.σου κανει καποιες ερωτησεις τις οποιες δεν μπορουσες καν να φανταστεις αναγκαζεσαι να δωσεις απαντησεις και ανακαλυπτεις...και ειναι τοσο ωραιο..

----------


## ζωζα

οχι για οικονομικους λογους αλλα γιατι δεν πιστευω οτι μπορει να μου κανει κατι

----------


## melene

> _Originally posted by ζωζα_
> οχι για οικονομικους λογους αλλα γιατι δεν πιστευω οτι μπορει να μου κανει κατι


αφου δεν το εχεις δοκιμασει πως μπορεις και βγαζεις συμπερασματα??για να λενε οτι η καλυτερη θεραπεια ειναι τα χαπια με την ψυχοθεραπεια ε δεν μπορει κατι θα ξερουν..
και στο επιβεβαιωνω και εγω.ακομα ειναι νωρις βεβαια ομως βλεπω βελτιωση.
δεν χανεις τιποτα να το δοκιμασεις!καν\'το για μερικους μηνες και θα δεις.να θυμασαι ομως πρεπει να εισαι πολυ προσεκτικη στην επιλογη αυτου!!εγω σου λεω μετα απο ενα χρονο θα εισαι παααρα πολυ καλυτερα..αξιζει να το δοκιμασεις!

----------


## Sofaki

Λεω να επισκευτώ ομοιοπαθητικό γιατί η αυπνία είναι πολύ ασχημο επακόλουθο του άγχους! Ξέρετε κανέναν που να εχει βοηθηθεί απο την ομοιοπαθητική τουλάχιστον για την αυπνία?

----------


## ntini

Sofaki μου εσυ δεν εισαι που ειχες δοκιμασει την ομοιοπαθητικη και δεν ειδες αποτελεσματα?Δεν θυμαμαι κιολας.....Τεσπα,αν εχεις την αναγκη του ομοιοπαθητικου πολυ ευχαριστως να σου συστησω την δικη μου ή τους δικους τους τα αλλα δυο κοριτσια.... :Smile: )

----------


## ζωζα

ntini μου εσυ οσο καιρο εχεις κλεισει με τα ομοιοπαθητικα?ζαλαδες εχεις ακομα?

----------


## Sofaki

Οχι ντινι μου δεν εχω δοκιμάσει την ομοιοπαθητική ακόμα... Αν θελετε στείλτε μου με u2u.

----------


## ζωζα

ευτυχως περασε η εξαρση με τους καθημερινους πανικους που ειχα στην αρχη της ομοιοπαθητικης θεραπειας...τωρα εχω ερθει λιγο στα ισια μου...αλλα ανυπομονω να δω και βελτιωση...............ουφ...μακαρ ιιιι

----------


## ntini

με το καλο κοριτσακι μου...στο ευχομαι μεσα απο τη ψυχη μου..εμενα τωρα μου γυρισε τη θεραπεια στο stress και το αγχος γενικοτερα αφου ψιλοσυνηλθα απο τα σωματικα..Παμε πιο βαθεια..το καλο ειναι πως η συγκεκριμενη ειναι και ψυχιατρος...κορυφη ως επιστημων και μου κανει και ψυχαναλυση καθε φορα...Σημερα που πηγα με κρατησε 2 ωρες να τα λεμε..Αντε παιδια,μακαρι να συνελθουμε ολοι με τον ενα ή τον αλλο τροπο. :Smile:

----------


## ntini

ζωζα μου μην ξεχασω,επειδη με ρωτησες για τις ζαλαδες...Τωρα που μπαινω στο 4ο μηνα της ομοιοπαθητικης εχουν πεσει οι ζαλαδες κατα 75%.Επιπλεον,θελω να ευχαριστησω ενα αλλο μελος απο εδω,τον Αλεξανδρο που μου εδειξε αυτο το τροπο..ΝΑ ναι καλα το παιδι....

----------


## Sofaki

ντινι μου μπορεις να μου δωσεις το τηλεφωνο της?? επισης ποσο σου στοιχιζει η ολη διαδικασια??

----------


## ζωζα

ποιο τροπο σου εδειξε ntini ?

----------


## ntini

Σοφακι μου ευχαριστως αλλα οχι στον main...μην κανουμε και διαφημιση :Smile: καθε μηνα πηγαινω και πληρωνω 70 ευρω.τα φαρμακα γυρω στα 10 ευρω.Ζωζα μου,δεν μου εδειξε καποιο τροπο απλα μου εξηγει καποια πραγματα γιατι τα νοιωθω ετσι...Και πως κανενας δεν ειναι τελειος και στην πορεια γινομαστε καλυτεροι..Γενικοτερα ειναι πολυ ψαγμενο ατομο.Τελος παντων το θεμα ειναι με οποιο τροπο και αν δοκιμασουμε να γινομαστε καλυετροι..Μου εξηγησε πως αυτο ειναι ενα ειδος καθαρσης της ψυχης μας,,μπορει να μας χαλαει αλλα μας κανει να ωριμαζουμε και να εξελισσομαστε..Καποια στιγμη ισως και σημερα θα ανοιξω ενα θεμα που θα σας πω πανω κατω την αποψη της ειδικου για αυτα τα θεματα..Εμενα με κανει καλυτερα η αποψη της,ισως βοηθησω και εγω με τη σειρα μου κανενα αλλο παιδι...

----------


## Sofaki

ntini μου εννοείται οχι απο εδω. περιμενω u2u!

----------


## ζωζα

ντινακι μου θα περιμενουμε το καινουργιο σου topik!!filakia

----------

